# Double Capped Rivets And Your Experience With Them



## OhioJones (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking into possibly picking a few of these up. Not sure how I feel about them without being able to work with them first. Yeah, I'm a weenie. 
The sign and clamps that hold it in place on my ct use simple nuts and bolts. I thought it would be a bit more aesthetically pleasing to my eyes with the double capped rivets in there as opposed to the nuts and bolts. 

Has anyone used these, whether it be bicycle related or not? Looking for some yay or nay. 

Much obliged. 
Ohio


----------

